# WWII Able Seaman Search



## Redmr2red (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi, first post ....... Is it possible to search with just a name and service number to find the ships and Able Seaman served on? The name is Eric Langford and his service number was P/JX 391913. Discharged 15/7/1946 while stationed at RN Barracks, Nowra, New South Wales, Australia. I would like to know the names of the ships he served on.

Thanks, Red


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Redmr2red said:


> Is it possible to search with just a name and service number to find the ships and Able Seaman served on?


Hello and welcome,

Unless he served prior to 1939 then in a word - no.

WW2 service records are still held with the Ministry of Defence and can be obtained by filling in an application form as per this link:






Get a copy of military service records


Get military service records for the army, Royal Navy, Royal Marines or RAF from 1920 - who can apply, how long it takes, cost, how to apply




www.gov.uk





Regards
Hugh


----------

